# She Crab Soup



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone got a recipe? I had this stuff in Florida and I would love to fix at home. The cafe that served it would not give it up.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 21, 2007)

The best recipe I've ever seen and/or eaten is in Edna Lewis's The Taste of Country Cooking."  Oh my, it is _so_ good!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 21, 2007)

Most EXCELLENT she crab recipes are closely guarded secrets, including mine. I got a best of the beach award for it

I will say that starting off with some rendered bacon, sweated mirepoix, sweet red pepper, backifin crab is a good start. 

Ending with a garnish of colossal crab lumps and a drizzle of sherry(or Bermuda Sherry peppers)is even better.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Most EXCELLENT she crab recipes are closely guarded secrets, including mine. I got a best of the beach award for it


 
I thought it must be. Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2007)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Anyone got a recipe? I had this stuff in Florida and I would love to fix at home. The cafe that served it would not give it up.



I haven't tried it, but here's one from the Food Network: Recipes : South Carolina She-Crab Soup : Food Network 

I wouldn't worry about the crab roe; I called around about that once and was told that grocery stores don't carry it. Unless you live near a dock where watermen bring in crabs, you won't be able to find it. The soup will be fine without it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 21, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Most EXCELLENT she crab recipes are closely guarded secrets, including mine. I got a best of the beach award for it





really now ... well i will have to look into that ...
charlies on shore drive ws always my favorite ...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 21, 2007)

I beat Charlies for 1 year, breaking there umteen year streek, we were proud


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2007)

tat .. you should be .. its hard to beat them ..
i used to love to go to Duck inn on a rainy day and get a bowl 
from there .. it wasnt as good .. but the setting made it perfect ..


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 22, 2007)

I was sad to see duck in go. The Beach parties were always a blast.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all. Thanks also to AllenOK for the PM.


----------

